# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  OGLAS: Edukacija za Rodinu savjetnicu za dojenje

## emily

*OGLAS ZA EDUKACIJU ZA RODINU SAVJETNICU ZA DOJENJE
*
Pozivamo vas da se prijavite za 15. generaciju edukacije za Rodinu savjetnicu za dojenje.

*Očekivano trajanje edukacije: od 12. prosinca 2014. godine do prosinca 2015. godine (okvirno).

Kriteriji i očekivane osobine polaznica su:


1. članstvo u udruzi Roda (moguće učlanjenje najkasnije mjesec dana nakon početka edukacije);
2. vlastito iskustvo dojenja u trajanju od najmanje 9 mjeseci od čega je poželjno 6 mjeseci isključivog dojenja;
3. do sada pokazan interes ili aktivno sudjelovanje u Rodinim aktivnostima vezanim uz dojenje;
4. komuniciranje s uvažavanjem sugovornica, uvažavanje drugih ljudi i drugačijih svjetonazora;
5. stalan pristup e-mailu i forumu;
6. dobro znanje engleskog jezika i 
7. mogućnost dolaska u Zagreb tijekom edukacije na komunikacijske radionice (prva radionica u trajanju od jedan ili dva dana, druga radionica u trajanju od jednog dana i radionica o monitoringu).



Teme koje će se obrađivati na edukaciji su sljedeće:


1. fiziologija dojenja
2. problemi u dojenju i rješenja
3. kako učinkovito pružiti podršku i pomoć majkama i obiteljima oko dojenja
4. dodatne teme iz područja prirodnog poroda, zaštite dojenja i feminizma, kroz prizmu dojenja.



Polaznice su obavezne odslušati predavanje o monitoringu kršenja Pravilnika o reklamiranju mliječnih formula i sudjelovati u komunikacijskim radionicama za rad na SOS telefonu koje se održavaju u Zagrebu. Sredstva za putovanje i smještaj na radionice i ispite u ovom trenutku nisu osigurana te ih snose polaznice.
Sve Rodine savjetnice za dojenje dužne su poštivati Etički kodeks savjetnica, isto su obavezne i sve polaznice edukacije (http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=113&Show=2901).
U grupu primamo najviše 10 polaznica.

Voditeljice ove generacije bit će Emina Anđelković i Adaleta Perković.

Edukacija se odvija putem internetskog foruma, polaznice rješavaju zadatke u zadanom roku, odgovaraju na dodatna pitanja, obrađuju različitu preporučenu literaturu i sudjeluju u diskusiji na internetskom forumu.

Važan uvjet je i redovitost predavanja zadaća, stoga se od polaznica očekuje i visok stupanj odgovornosti. Zbog dinamike edukacije ponovljena kašnjenja ne mogu se uvažiti i u tom slučaju polaznica gubi pravo na daljnju edukaciju.

Nakon završene teorijske edukacije i obavljenih komunikacijskih radionica, polaznice polažu i usmeni ispit. Nakon uspješno položenog ispita, stječu naziv Rodinih savjetnica za dojenje. 
Od polaznica edukacije za dojenje očekuje se da nakon završetka edukacije i polaganja ispita – savjetuju na SOS telefonu. Zato molimo da se u edukaciju ne prijavljujete ako niste sigurne da ovaj uvjet možete ispuniti. Savjetovanje na SOS telefonu podrazumijeva telefonski angažman od ukupno 30 sati tjedno (poslijepodne i vikend) svakih 5 do 7 tjedana.

Poslovi (obaveze) savjetnice uključuju:
- savjetovanje na Rodinom SOS telefonu za dojenje
- savjetovanje korisnica na Rodinom forumu
- držanje Malih škola dojenja.

Dodatno, savjetnice mogu:
- odgovarati e-mailom na pitanja koja pristižu
- sudjelovati u izradi Rodinih materijala o dojenju, tekstova na Portalu
- držati predavanja o dojenju na Rodinim i drugim događanjima
- voditi Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju (uz dodatne komunikacijske radionice) 
- savjetovati uživo u Rodinu savjetovalištu za dojenje u Rodinu gnijezdu
- sudjelovati u radu tima za monitoring Pravilnika o marketingu mliječnih formula 
- stalno nadograđivati svoja znanja i vještine
- ostalo.

Edukacija je zahtjevna, ozbiljna i svakodnevna. Takav je i kasniji angažman u ovome projektu.
Kod izbora polaznica edukacije uzet ćemo u obzir: regionalnu zastupljenost polaznica (zbog planiranja rada na telefonu i malim školama), te dosadašnji angažman na Forumu i u aktivnostima dojenja.

Prije početka edukacije sa svakom polaznicom potpisat ćemo ugovor kojim se definiraju prava i obaveze obje strane. 

Udruga Roda u provedbu ove edukacije uložit će značajan financijski i volonterski doprinos te će ugovor definirati i penale u slučaju odustajanja od edukacije/savjetovanja. Ugovor će biti naknadno definiran, a svakako prije konačnog odabira polaznica, kako bi se svaka s njim na vrijeme upoznala.
Uz prijavu kandidatkinje, potrebno je priložiti kratki životopis i motivacijsko pismo s opisom dosadašnjeg iskustva u dojenju i eventualnih aktivnosti na području savjetovanja u dojenju.

Prijave ćemo prikupljati od 5.12.2014. do 11.12.2014. Komisiju čini pet savjetnica za dojenje: Ivana Zanze, Lidija Marija Tumir, Emina Anđelković, Ana Novina i Adaleta Perković.

Vašu prijavu možete slati na e-mail: adaleta.perkovic@gmail.com.


Voditeljica edukacije za savjetnice za dojenje
Adaleta Perković
Za udrugu Roditelji u akciji*

----------


## emily

podizem  :Smile:

----------

